# Converting physical share certificate to electronic registry form



## madbull (29 March 2012)

Hi guys,

First and for most, I apologize if this is in the wrong section.

I am wondering I held some shares in an Australian company which was taken over by another company earlier this year. (Namely Andean by Gold Corp). I was out of the country when this occurred and by default, my shares were transferred to Gold corp shares which I believe is now on the TSX.  The thing is that NY and Canadian shares still use the old school physical certificates.

I received the certificate that states that I have acquired X amount of Gold corp shares however I don't know how to access these shares?  I called a few brokers but they mentioned I needed to convert them to electronic form first before they can do anything with it.  

This is not as easy as it seemed, could someone please guide me on this issue as I would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks in advanced!

Kind regards


----------



## karmakoma (2 September 2014)

Hi, old post I know but I wonder if you had any success in converting your share certificates to electronic?

I'm in the same position though my shares are for a company listed on LSE.

Can't find a broker who can sell these shares for me in either UK or Australia.


----------



## pixel (3 September 2014)

... and I got stuck with some remnant holding in African Petroleum, which moved from ASX to NSX, and is not delisting from Australia to go to Oslo of all places.
Unless something really simple and cost-effective comes around, I'll probably transfer the problem to my heirs - if and when. Some of them are living in Europe, which is a lot closer to Oslo than Perth


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (17 January 2016)

Any updates on what to do here, the FIL mentioned he has a few old share certificates in the bottom draw?

He doesn't know what to do with them, or how to establish their current value as some companies have morphed into others. 

An example is Welcome Stranger mining Company N.L , this became WSM Limited, then Comsecure Ltd, then Welcome Stranger Ltd and now looks to be Riddock International Pty Ltd as at Nov 2015 value....?

He said the governments placed a value of about $1k on the lot as far as his assets go

He'd like to work out value and then decide what to do with them


----------

